
Oracle Splats 300 Vulns in MySQL, Database, Fusion, etc. - bmaupin
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/04/16/oracle_bug_fixes/
======
localhostdotdev
so they are releasing security fixes with a new licensing agreement, wow glad
I don't use any oracle stuff

